# New Lundgren Bass Pickup test, Meshuggah-playalong



## Rasmushemse (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi!

Check out my recording with this first prototype of a new Lundgren Bass Pickup made for metal! What do you think?

Gear used : Woodo B5 Walnut > Line 6 X3 Live

Hope you dig it 



/Rasmus Hemse


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome! My Lace Helix might have to get one of these if they sound really nice... How would you describe the sound of it, compared to other bass pickups? Also, active or passive?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2011)

Bit of light distortion and you will have nailed the Meshuggah bass tone. Very nice.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bit of light distortion and you will have nailed the Meshuggah bass tone. Very nice.



But.. it does have light distortion what are you talking about?


----------



## windu (Aug 20, 2011)

damn sick ass bass tone! share your patch! lol but seriously, sounds nice bro


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> But.. it does have light distortion what are you talking about?



Well...not that light then.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 21, 2011)

where the hell did this come from though? it's not on the lundgren site. is it some kind of meshuggah custom bass pickup like the M series?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 21, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> where the hell did this come from though? it's not on the lundgren site. is it some kind of meshuggah custom bass pickup like the M series?





Rasmushemse said:


> Check out my recording with this *first prototype of a new Lundgren Bass Pickup* made for metal!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 21, 2011)

ah, that's what happens when several days go between reading and posting


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice - what kind of type/shape will it have?


----------



## DLG (Aug 26, 2011)

sounds sick man


----------



## exordium (Aug 29, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bit of light distortion and you will have nailed the Meshuggah bass tone. Very nice.



This. When I saw them live, the bass was a little more gritty sounding. But sick tone and great playing!


----------



## Rasmushemse (Sep 2, 2011)

Thx everybody! My goal was not to mimic something but making a nice heavy distored bass sound that suits my bands music nicely. I use two signal-chains.

My band Means End just released an EP, same pickup on the bass here.

Means End


----------



## exordium (Sep 2, 2011)

Your band's music is pretty cool, really digging the logo and artwork as well!


----------

